# Cowboys and Aliens, a review



## billc (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to say this movie was really good.  It surprised me.  The characters were good, Favreau is getting better at directing action, and it was better than Thor and edged out Captain America for the best movie of the summer movie season.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 4, 2011)

When I saw previews of this I was pretty tongue-in-cheek about it, but your not the first person I've heard say this. Looks like I'm taking the boys to the movies.


----------



## billc (Aug 4, 2011)

It had a very positive feel to it.  There are a lot of people who aren't good at the start, but they change, and that change is fairly well done.  A good western and a good sci-fi film.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome! There's always room for a good western.


----------



## billc (Aug 4, 2011)

there aren't any cheap shots taken to anyones paricular "beliefs" either.  It was just well done all the way around.  I'd say more but I do my best to keep political commentary in the study.


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2011)

Decent?  Maybe... but best movie of the summer?  Not even close.  In summary, this was a fun popcorn movie, but not even close to being the best movie of the Summer.  In my opinion, it was better than Thor, not as good as Captain America.  

Harrison Ford in recent years has given up.  He doesn't even look like he enjoys being in movies anymore.  He's crotchety and devoid of any emotion beyond irritation.  His only saving grace is that he only takes roles in which he is crotchety and irritated throughout the movie.  He just seems to suck the energy out of every scene in which he appears.  

The female lead is a throwaway character.  The whole native american thing was cheesy and ham-handed.  

The plot holds together just enough to keep things going, but you really have to consciously avoid giving it too much thought.   

Like Thor, this was a movie that ultimately fails to deliver completely on its potential.   In both cases, I regret the money spent on tickets and would have preferred waiting for blu-ray.  

So far, for me, the standout movies of the Summer so far are X-men First Class, Green Lantern and Harry Potter, although I have high hopes for Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2011)

billcihak said:


> there aren't any cheap shots taken to anyones paricular "beliefs" either.  It was just well done all the way around.  I'd say more but I do my best to keep political commentary in the study.


What???  Wait a minute.  This sounds suspiciously like political correctness to me.


----------



## billc (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't seen Green Lantern yet, and I thought Captain America was really good as well, but I think this one just edged it out by a tiny bit.  Daniel Craig is great with violence.  I don't like him as James Bond, I grew up with Sean Connery, but the scene in the first bond with Craig, the fight in the bathroom was really well done.  I think if Craig was a different character, instead of the iconic James Bond, it would have been a better movie.  If you want to discuss the cheap shot idea we can do it over in the study and I'll explain my thoughts.

Yeah, as far as Harrison Ford goes, I haven't liked him in movies for a long time now but I think he fit this role more than other roles he has played in the recent past.


----------

